# How many times do you cancel per 100 rides?



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Lyft's tutorial page says drivers can cancel 15 times out of every 100 rides. Based on old posts here, that's BS and they start putting you on timeout well before then. I'm wondering how many times other drivers cancel and when they've started getting time outs.










Just want to know what other drivers do and how long of a leash we have.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

FWIW, since Uber introduced the UberPro plan in November I've focused on avoiding cancels to ensure, should the plan continue and be expanded, that I will qualify, . My cancel rate since early November is 3.7%, and my driver rating has not changed. Frankly I used to cancel far too often, you know if you wait 3-4 minutes, you can easily start to get irritated and ansty...I find most late paxes are actually pickup pin error situations and if you contact the pax you can resolve the error and complete the trip. Just relax a bit.

A big issue with this board is there are a lot of posters who have and promote a bad attitude toward paxes, which I think is self-defeating. If there is a bad participant in this business, it is not the paxes, but Lyft and Uber.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I have a 10% cancel rate on Uber. Lyft is much less but they won't tell you what your rate is, I've asked. They tell you it's part of your overall acceptance rate calculations... ?? I'll take Lyft over Uber any day, much better tipping experience with my Lyft pax.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

68350 said:


> I have a 10% cancel rate on Uber. Lyft is much less but they won't tell you what your rate is, I've asked. They tell you it's part of your overall acceptance rate calculations... ?? I'll take Lyft over Uber any day, much better tipping experience with my Lyft pax.


Actually as far as I can see neither Lyft nor Uber will tell you anything other than your cancel rate for a week. To track your rates over multiple weeks or longer, you need to put your weekly stats into a spreadsheet that calculates both the resulting acceptance rate and a cancellation rate. Have I missed something on this?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

1. I don't care about Uber. This is the Lyft sub forum. 
2. I don't cancel because I've been waiting 3-4 minutes. If I wait that long and don't see the pax, I'm getting a $5 cancel fee. 
3. I don't have a good or bad attitude toward pax. I just want to maximize revenue and efficiency. If that's done by completing the ride-- fine. If that's done by cancelling, that's fine too. Relaxing or not relaxing is irrelevant. 
4. You have to track your own cancellations on Lyft. They only show your cancellations if you cancel after you arrive yourself. If you cancel right after acceptance, then it isn't recorded, but it still counts against you.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I cancel as few requests as possible but it is about 5-20% of the requests I get depending on the night. My main reason for cancellation is no-shows.



> My cancel rate since early November is 3.7%, and my driver rating has not changed. Frankly I used to cancel far too often, you know if you wait 3-4 minutes, you can easily start to get irritated and ansty...I find most late paxes are actually pickup pin error situations and if you contact the pax you can resolve the error and complete the trip. Just relax a bit.


Bad pin drop pax can be picked up but only if they pass the attitude test. I never start the trip for a passenger with a bad attitude because that means bad ratings. Bad pin drop pax are the MOST likely to have a bad attitude. If they act like it is my fault or seem upset they don't get a ride because I can't afford their bad rating on my account.

Out of 100 rides my guess is that cancellation would be somewhere around 10%.

15% seems unreasonably low if they count no-shows. Sometimes you can get 20% cancellations just cancelling no-shows alone. A lot of people never show up to the pickup location and you call them and it goes straight to voicemail.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I cancel as few requests as possible but it is about 5-20% of the requests I get depending on the night. My main reason for cancellation is no-shows.
> 
> Bad pin drop pax can be picked up but only if they pass the attitude test. I never start the trip for a passenger with a bad attitude because that means bad ratings. Bad pin drop pax are the MOST likely to have a bad attitude. If they act like it is my fault or seem upset they don't get a ride because I can't afford their bad rating on my account.
> 
> ...


Cancels due to passenger no- shows, no car seats, unaccompanied minors and too many passengers don't count toward the cancellation rate. Otherwise, I'd be way over the 15/100.

I cancel on two stoppers and outlying destinations that won't have demand. Neither one of those are against the TOS on Lyft (cancelling on destination is against the Uber TOS).


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

0% cancellation 
100% acceptance rate
Don't drive late night, so pax 's act normal


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

Most of my Lyft cx's are due to getting the ride when I am stopped at a light and need to turn and can't or I have to turn around. My experience with Lyft is that if i have to go a block to make a turn or turnaround by the time I do that the ride is cxed.
I cx myself so they can start another driver sooner.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I cancel 8 out of 10 Lyft rides at least. My acceptance rate is 8% sometimes lower. Any Lyft ride over 9 minutes away auto cancel, Uber is surging and Lyft is not. I leave the Lyft app on and cancel all requests until I pickup the Uber surge paying passenger. Drop them off and continue.


----------



## Willjohnsdrive (Dec 3, 2018)

I try to be Poke'mon, and catch them all. My biggest issue isn't that I may be driving the opposite direction, it's that when I am, instead of lyft app saying make a U-turn, it will loop you around side streets for 2 miles only to put you right back on the same street facing the right direction.


----------



## Ubericator (Aug 23, 2018)

Uber as high as 50% lyft maybe 25-30%


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

I just got a warning a few weeks ago about cancelling, but I had only cancelled like 4-5% out of the last 100. I have had much higher cx %’s before, so I am not exactly sure why I got one, but now I am super picky about what I accept because I am on the radar so I only cancel when I absolutely have to.


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

I must be doing it wrong


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

xgamrgeekx said:


> I must be doing it wrong


There's nothing in your screen shot that shows right or wrong. $/hr and $/mi would be a better indicator of right or wrong.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I don’t cancel any more (except for no shows) because I’m on notice from Lyft “ any more cancels and I’m out”


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

CaptainToo said:


> FWIW, since Uber introduced the UberPro plan in November I've focused on avoiding cancels to ensure, should the plan continue and be expanded, that I will qualify, . My cancel rate since early November is 3.7%, and my driver rating has not changed. Frankly I used to cancel far too often, you know if you wait 3-4 minutes, you can easily start to get irritated and ansty...I find most late paxes are actually pickup pin error situations and if you contact the pax you can resolve the error and complete the trip. Just relax a bit.
> 
> A big issue with this board is there are a lot of posters who have and promote a bad attitude toward paxes, which I think is self-defeating. If there is a bad participant in this business, it is not the paxes, but Lyft and Uber.


Has the UberPro plan actually been rolled out in Boston? I got an email back then telling me they were testing in a few cities, but Boston was not one of them. But that they would expand into Boston depending on how well the test went. I haven't heard anything about it since.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Theres been no news on Uber Pro for Boston since the original announcement of the pilot. Meanwhile I have almost 90 days of good stats, ready to go. Who knows....

Priority pickup at the airport would be greas t, I havent done a pickup from Logan in 10 weeks or so.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

If Lyft wants us to maintain 75% acceptance rate or better, all bonuses should be payable with a 75% or better, acceptance rate.


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> There's nothing in your screen shot that shows right or wrong. $/hr and $/mi would be a better indicator of right or wrong.


I've just seen a lot of talk on forums (these and others) of shuffling pax. I was more talking about my 100% acceptance rate to that.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

xgamrgeekx said:


> I've just seen a lot of talk on forums (these and others) of shuffling pax. I was more talking about my 100% acceptance rate to that.


This thread isn't about shuffling pax. Those are no-shows and don't count against you (if they're done correctly).

I don't shuffle, but I also don't judge those drivers who do.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Edit: to answer OP's question: probably 5/100 if that. I only cancel if I just passed the exit I needed or Lyft is glitching or I accidentally accepted and already have an Uber ride.

I never go to pick bad pin drops up any more. I always wait at the bad drop. I've been burned too many times by people who no-showed and since I wasn't near the pin I didn't get paid.

The last two no-shows were kind of funny.. dude tells me he'll be a couple of minutes and the timer has less than one minute left so I tell him "OK" and then no-show him. And really that is OK with me 

The second lady did a bad pin drop then accused *me* of _moving the pin_ to the bad location. She told me to come to Ross where she really was and with a minute left to drive several miles, I told her that's not how it works


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Edit: to answer OP's question: probably 5/100 if that. I only cancel if I just passed the exit I needed or Lyft is glitching or I accidentally accepted and already have an Uber ride.
> 
> I never go to pick bad pin drops up any more. I always wait at the bad drop. I've been burned too many times by people who no-showed and since I wasn't near the pin I didn't get paid.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

5/100 is about as high as I'm comfortable with, too.

I got one warning about a year ago, and I didn't think I was much higher than 6/100, but I wasn't tracking it closely at that time. Since it's one of the few things that can get a driver deactivated permanently, I decided I'd better know exactly where I stand at all times.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

The more you drive in heavy traffic, the higher your cancellation rate will likely be. If you are in an unacceptable lane, it can cost you many minutes of wasted, unpaid time and distance. I drive LV Blvd mostly...7,500 U n L rides and I estimate I cancel about 7%. I have canceled 3 consecutive tho. We must always be on guard to not lose time and money since pay rates are so low.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I cxl more on Lyft than Uber, for 2 reasons:

1. Lyft is deceptive. They send a ping without the distance shown. The time to pickup is ALWAYS understated. They could say "4 minutes away" but it's really 4 miles and 8 minutes, which is ridiculous. I will cancel those.

2. Lyft takes liberties with your account. They stack pings that you did not accept (or deny). I have dropped off pax and had stacked rides 12 miles away. Immediate cancel!



dctcmn said:


> There's nothing in your screen shot that shows right or wrong. $/hr and $/mi would be a better indicator of right or wrong.


Well spoken! We are in business for ourselves. Track the metrics and statistics that are truly important, not the stuff that the company says is important.



xgamrgeekx said:


> I've just seen a lot of talk on forums (these and others) of shuffling pax. I was more talking about my 100% acceptance rate to that.


Shuffling is a choice each driver makes for themself. Choosing to accept every ride or not is a choice each driver makes for themself.

When Lyft offered PDB, I kept my AR above 90%. But that doesn't mean I gave every ride... lots of ignored pax (20 minutes away, often). AR is easy to manipulate. I would make the pax cancel. Why? I had to, in order to get the bonus. Lyft made the rules, I was following them as best I could without getting screwed.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Mista T said:


> I cxl more on Lyft than Uber, for 2 reasons:
> 
> 1. Lyft is deceptive. They send a ping without the distance shown. The time to pickup is ALWAYS understated. They could say "4 minutes away" but it's really 4 miles and 8 minutes, which is ridiculous. I will cancel those.
> 
> 2. Lyft takes liberties with your account. They stack pings that you did not accept (or deny). I have dropped off pax and had stacked rides 12 miles away.


You can cancel queued rides w/o repercussions as long as the ride is still stacked but sometimes they stack the ride just as you're dropping off. If that happens, drive around the block after drop off and cancel the unwanted queue ride. Finish the current ride and you're good to go.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

SRGuy said:


> You can cancel queued rides w/o repercussions as long as the ride is still stacked but sometimes they stack the ride just as you're dropping off. If that happens, drive around the block after drop off and cancel the unwanted queue ride. Finish the current ride and you're good to go.


If I haven't received a queued ride before I end the current ride, I swipe to go offline (last ride) and wait 5 seconds before I start the process of ending the ride on the app.

This keeps them from stacking a ride that I can't decline.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

5 Lyft cancellations out of 120 rides. All for unaccompanied minor or no child seat. 

8 unaccapted rides, mostly because I’ve already accepted an Uber and couldn’t get the lyft app turned off before they pinged me. 

I accept most rides regardless of distance to pick up because I need the deductible miles as much as the income.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> I accept most rides regardless of distance to pick up because I need the deductible miles as much as the income.


This might not be a good strategy to actually save money. The actual cash value of the 58 cent per mile standard mileage deduction (SMD) is worth less than most drivers think.










Most drivers will be somewhere between the 12% and 24% tax bracket. Which would make the SMD worth between 7-14 cents per mile. It'll cost most drivers far more in fuel, maintenance, depreciation and wear & tear than they'll make off of the SMD.

In reality, a driver would have to be in the 32% tax bracket or higher and driving a fully depreciated Prius before they actually made money off of the SMD. Even then, it would only be a few cents per mile. Seeing as you need to be making over $160,000 per year as a single tax filer to be in the 32% tax bracket, it's probably not worth that person's time.

You may already know this and have taken it into account. In that case, just disregard and leave it as info for the rest of the forum.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> This might not be a good strategy to actually save money. The actual cash value of the 58 cent per mile standard mileage deduction (SMD) is worth less than most drivers think.
> 
> View attachment 290485
> 
> ...


My car is 13 years old. Excellent shape, low miles at 107,000. Cost me 2K, so not much to depreciate.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> My car is 13 years old. Excellent shape, low miles at 107,000. Cost me 2K, so not much to depreciate.


That's a wise decision and I do the same (old car, high miles).

So for you and me, it really depends largely on our mpg and tax bracket.

If a driver gets 30 mpg and their average fuel cost is $2.50/gal for the entire year-- that's 8.3 cents per mile just in fuel costs. So the SMD vs fuel costs is a money loser for a driver in the 10% or 12% tax bracket. A 22% tax bracket driver is making 4.5 cents per mile after fuel costs, but there is still maintenance, repairs, tires, etc to take out-- which is going to eat up more than 4.5 cents per mile.

So, I think my point still stands. Driving empty miles for the sole purpose of tax benefits doesn't net any income benefit until a driver hits the 32% tax bracket.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

With new phones, there is no more home button

A good part of my cancellations is accidentally accepting or arriving on trips when I am trying to get to the home button or back to the uber app


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mista T said:


> I cxl more on Lyft than Uber, for 2 reasons:
> 
> 1. Lyft is deceptive. They send a ping without the distance shown. The time to pickup is ALWAYS understated. They could say "4 minutes away" but it's really 4 miles and 8 minutes, which is ridiculous. I will cancel those.
> 
> ...


Don't forget lyft also has a much wider pax radius than Uber. I've had multiple requests 30 mins away, cancel or lose your shirt situation.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> Lyft's tutorial page says drivers can cancel 15 times out of every 100 rides. Based on old posts here, that's BS and they start putting you on timeout well before then. I'm wondering how many times other drivers cancel and when they've started getting time outs.
> 
> View attachment 289199
> 
> ...


Where did you get the grahic of the 15% cancellation rate?


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

I don't keep track of my cancels, but I probably need to start. I've been using the Lyft beta driver app and it has tons of bugs. The benefit though is it's way more up to date and accurate with surge zones. 

Cancels fall into a number of categories.
Cancel for no show and getting $5 isn't a cancel.

Cancelling a stacked pax BEFORE you end ride doesn't count against you.

Cancelling after accepting whether you've arrived or not counts against you. 

I used to try never to cancel. But with the super low rates in Miami and driving at night I can't afford to take a lot of rides. Especially since they don't have the 45+ min long ride warning anymore. If I drive an hour to a dead area that costs $4 in tolls. I'm going to end up losing money and 2 hours of drive time. But I figure at least I'm not a jerk I don't shuffle them charge them the $5 no show, I just cancel and let the next ant take that money loser.

If Lyft starts getting on my case about cancels I could switch to waiting the 5 minutes half a block away from pickup but that's bad for me and pax.

They need to start paying more for taking those shit rides. And the pax know it. I've had pax be like I bet you are pissed you picked us up lol.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Where did you get the grahic of the 15% cancellation rate?


https://lyft.schoolkeep.com/outline/q158o41t/activities/6ewbcs34

Lyft.com>driver login>driver dashboard>tutorials>How Cancellations Work>select "Start"> scroll to the bottom of page 1



SubaruLegacy said:


> Cancelling after accepting whether you've arrived or not counts against you.


The tricky thing is that if you arrive yourself at the pickup, it'll show in your ride history and be assigned a trip ID#. If you cancel before that time, it won't show in your driver history, but it'll still show in their system.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

UBER cancel rate 30-45%
LYFT cancel rate 10-20%
about 1-3 a day approx. 
i get the warnings and time outs.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> UBER cancel rate 30-45%
> LYFT cancel rate 10-20%
> about 1-3 a day approx.
> i get the warnings and time outs.


At what point do you start getting the notices and time outs on Lyft?

That's the main thing I'm wondering. Is it on your 6th or 8th cancel out of the last 100 completed rides? Or the 15th cancel out of your last 100 completed rides?

How long of a leash do we actually have?


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> At what point do you start getting the notices and time outs on Lyft?
> 
> That's the main thing I'm wondering. Is it on your 6th or 8th cancel out of the last 100 completed rides? Or the 15th cancel out of your last 100 completed rides?
> 
> How long of a leash do we actually have?


Unfortunately, that's a little harder to isolate, since my timeouts and in app warnings are usually a combination of the following events: 1. Contacting pax, causing them to cancel, 2. Not driving towards the pax after accepting request, and my favorite 3. Cancelling too often. 
I am currently eliminating the other two variables to get a more accurate reading on the actually cancellation threshold for the system. Ill be happy to report once I have something that i feel confident in posting. No need to add to the tainted data that already circulates from the darkest corners of the digital world everyday. I also wanted to note that I avg approx 3+ no show cancels in a typical weekday shift (6-8 hrs).I also have at least 3-4 no show cancels per day by the end of typical weekday shift (roughly 6-8hrs each).



dctcmn said:


> How long of a leash do we actually have?


This may remain a mystery forever for all we know. Lyfts system seems to be more dynamic with its Algorithm (i actually want to say more complicated if nothing else), than Uber from my personal experience.

Perhaps I should stop babbling so much and go rinse my bad data and see if I can salvage anything from it.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> This may remain a mystery forever for all we know. Lyfts system seems to be more dynamic with its Algorithm (i actually want to say more complicated if nothing else), than Uber from my personal experience.
> 
> Perhaps I should stop babbling so much and go rinse my bad data and see if I can salvage anything from it.


That's funny, because I'm the exact opposite. I think that Lyft's dispatch algo is far easier to figure out, predict and exploit than Uber's. I think that's mainly because Lyft had almost no market share in my market when I started driving. So I've been able to see it grow and see the evolution of the dispatch software. I do agree that Lyft's rules are more arbitrary and change without notice to the drivers.

Uber was already fairly popular in my market. Last year's Uber app redesign also revamped their dispatch algo, and I haven't driven it enough to figure it out.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I think that Lyft's dispatch algo is far easier to figure out, predict and exploit than Uber's.


I actually agree, way easier to exploit.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> That's funny, because I'm the exact opposite. I think that Lyft's dispatch algo is far easier to figure out, predict and exploit than Uber's. I think that's mainly because Lyft had almost no market share in my market when I started driving. So I've been able to see it grow and see the evolution of the dispatch software. I do agree that Lyft's rules are more arbitrary and change without notice to the drivers.
> 
> Uber was already fairly popular in my market. Last year's Uber app redesign also revamped their dispatch algo, and I haven't driven it enough to figure it out.


When the app got redone, it was game over. Nothing more can be said about that. I went cold turkey and haven't been back on Uber as of early november. Even trying to squeeze the last of the toothpaste with a new uber eats account, which had all the fixings, im talking 2.5x boost, good old fashioned Quest, and not to mention a extra savory 8 hours of 3 CTB bonus' layered right on top. Even with the fluffed new driver alog, and new driver promo 125/$1125 wasn't enough to keep me on with the new app experience. Just naturally grew apart, and i should be thankful that time solved that problem for me.

Regardless, there is always more work to be done.


----------



## Willjohnsdrive (Dec 3, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> My car is 13 years old. Excellent shape, low miles at 107,000. Cost me 2K, so not much to depreciate.


13years old? What's the age cutoff for a cars age? I thought that it was 10 years or newer?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Willjohnsdrive said:


> 13years old? What's the age cutoff for a cars age? I thought that it was 10 years or newer?


Varies by market. My market is 10 years. In my market Lyft will allow you to use a salvaged title vehicle, but Uber will not.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Willjohnsdrive said:


> 13years old? What's the age cutoff for a cars age? I thought that it was 10 years or newer?


In this market it's 15 years or newer with Uber. And its 2002 or newer on lyft.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

my cancellation rate is atrocious. about 50-60% on both platforms. I've been doing this for 5 years, 4.99 rating, thousands of rides.

if it's a 4.5 I assume 4+5/2=4.5, so they're probably new and ok. 4.6 are an auto cancel. below 4.5 auto cancel. 4.7s are ok if Destination Filter is on. 4.85s are a mixed bag. 4.9s and above are always nice and very likely tip. 5s are a red flag unless VIP or a long trip notification.

When Uber first started the clientele were decent. These days I fear for my safety in some neighborhoods and see cancellation as my only way to mitigate risk.

Drivers have very few tools. Sometimes, it's okay to eat mediocre trips to get back to a hotspot. Rolling the dice is part of rideshare. But min fares are absolutely terrible, even with a decent tip. When Uber first launched you prayed for min fares because they were the best ROI.

I haven't done the math on Driver Rewards since they aren't finalized in my area, but suspect the increase will be nominal and require you to drive specific hours to truly benefit, which negates the flexibility of rideshare. Most seasoned drivers know who the phone drop guys are at the airport and will do airport laps all day long for the best earnings, swapping between Lyft and Uber with multiple phones and remote login software.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

My cancellation rate is 0%...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

CaptainToo said:


> Theres been no news on Uber Pro for Boston since the original announcement of the pilot. Meanwhile I have almost 90 days of good stats, ready to go. Who knows....
> 
> Priority pickup at the airport would be greas t, I havent done a pickup from Logan in 10 weeks or so.


the pro programs been running in chicago for 6 months. My acceptance is at 55% w cancels at 6%. I'm at the highest level (diamond) and all they care about is point (ride volume) count. The one thing I dont get is trip duration. Its worthless because if your cancels are low/acceptance high to qualify it means you are taking all the crap they send to you anyway....


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> the pro programs been running in chicago for 6 months. My acceptance is at 55% w cancels at 6%. I'm at the highest level (diamond) and all they care about is point (ride volume) count. The one thing I dont get is trip duration. Its worthless because if your cancels are low/acceptance high to qualify it means you are taking all the crap they send to you anyway....


is it trip duration or trip Destination?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

JaredJ said:


> is it trip duration or trip Destination?


just the time, its worthless. They still keep sending me messages about cancellation though. No mention of acceptance at all...


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> just the time, its worthless. They still keep sending me messages about cancellation though. No mention of acceptance at all...


is that any different from current long trip duration notifications? duly noted.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I cancel stacked pings over 15 min away. I also cancel if I accept an after its loaded into the Google map it adds 5 min too the trip. Recently Lyft has been sending request after request of trips 15-20 min away. I don't decline but let them go by. Sometimes to the point that Lyft logs me off. I've never gotten any message from them about it. Any feedback is appreciated


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> I cancel stacked pings over 15 min away. I also cancel if I accept an after its loaded into the Google map it adds 5 min too the trip. Recently Lyft has been sending request after request of trips 15-20 min away. I don't decline but let them go by. Sometimes to the point that Lyft logs me off. I've never gotten any message from them about it. Any feedback is appreciated


Cancelling stacked pings (or "auto queued rides" as Lyft calls them) and ETAs over 10 minutes aren't considered cancellation offenses-- according to this email from Lyft support.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Cancelling stacked pings (or "auto queued rides" as Lyft calls them) and ETAs over 10 minutes aren't considered cancellation offenses-- according to this email from Lyft support.


Good to know, thanks for sharing that.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> Cancelling stacked pings (or "auto queued rides" as Lyft calls them) and ETAs over 10 minutes aren't considered cancellation offenses-- according to this email from Lyft support.
> 
> View attachment 307903


wait canceling a swapped ride doesn't count against us? Good to know. Those rides are almost always losers. Even if you get a nice pax, with a good destination, usually if its busy enough for them to start swapping rides, if you had cancelled, you would've gotten another ride immediately most likely with a little surge on top.

What's a start/stop?

What's a ride bailout? is that a pax cancelling after they get in?


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

I never worry about my cancellation rate.

FT


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Use the Gretzski method


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Not counting "No shows": About 5/100
Counting "No show": 9/100

The vast majority of my cancels are due to a app or pax mistake. Others are things like this where I have to cancel to protect myself of my best interests:

https://uberpeople.net/posts/4869409/https://uberpeople.net/posts/4851626/


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> Lyft's tutorial page says drivers can cancel 15 times out of every 100 rides. Based on old posts here, that's BS and they start putting you on timeout well before then. I'm wondering how many times other drivers cancel and when they've started getting time outs.
> 
> View attachment 289199
> 
> ...


I would only accept a ride if it said that Long Ride message which is like 1 out of 200 rides. I'm sitting at 1% acceptance rate with Lyft however it's been a long while since I've even taken a Lyft ride.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Erik M said:


> I would only accept a ride if it said that Long Ride message which is like 1 out of 200 rides. I'm sitting at 1% acceptance rate with Lyft however it's been a long while since I've even taken a Lyft ride.


like you I have only been taking long rides. Andnow I’m moving to only long XL rides. I’m not there yet but I’m moving toward that 1% mark


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Literally 100


----------



## Loch Ness Driver (Mar 23, 2021)

I'd say, about tree fiddy


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> I cancel 8 out of 10 Lyft rides at least. My acceptance rate is 8% sometimes lower. Any Lyft ride over 9 minutes away auto cancel, Uber is surging and Lyft is not. I leave the Lyft app on and cancel all requests until I pickup the Uber surge paying passenger. Drop them off and continue.


--------------------------
What a Hero you are !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lyft should deactivate your account and make room for a legitimate driver.


----------



## Loch Ness Driver (Mar 23, 2021)

Cancel is not the same as decline. Lyft will send you nasty deactivation warning messages after a good number of cancels. Lyft is also more strict about cancels, and will count many more against you as illegitimate than Uber


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Lyft's tutorial page says drivers can cancel 15 times out of every 100 rides. Based on old posts here, that's BS and they start putting you on timeout well before then. I'm wondering how many times other drivers cancel and when they've started getting time outs.
> 
> View attachment 289199
> 
> ...


----------------------
My acceptance rate is never below 97%. How long of a leash?? Ask the drivers that have been deactivated.

First -- it is not giving you permission to cancel rides.. The statements meaning is, if you cancel 15 or more rides per hundred, Lyft will re-evaluate your status as a driver and if they want you on their platform. 

Lyft wants drivers to accept the trips that are sent to them.. Cherry picking trips disrupts the entire process and keep in mind that another driver has to be called in to cover the ride that you have canceled. Of course, no one wants the short rides but they are part of the job --LIKE IT OR NOT. When a driver registered to drive with Lyft and Uber , they agreed to all terms and conditions. That means, in plain English, they agreed to take all rides sent to them. Too many drivers spend too much time seeing how many ways they can cheat the system.


----------



## Loch Ness Driver (Mar 23, 2021)

In b4 @KK2929 is labeled a shill


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Loch Ness Driver said:


> In b4 @KK2929 is labeled a shill


But he's right nevertheless.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

another thread ressurected from the grave


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> another thread ressurected from the grave


Dunno it came up under the new section.....

A better forum software!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> ----------------------
> My acceptance rate is never below 97%. How long of a leash?? Ask the drivers that have been deactivated.
> 
> First -- it is not giving you permission to cancel rides.. The statements meaning is, if you cancel 15 or more rides per hundred, Lyft will re-evaluate your status as a driver and if they want you on their platform.
> ...


97% helps the community....wtf...I mean wtg


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I accept 99% of Lyft streak bonus rides.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I cancel as few requests as possible but it is about 5-20% of the requests I get depending on the night. My main reason for cancellation is no-shows.
> 
> 
> Bad pin drop pax can be picked up but only if they pass the attitude test. I never start the trip for a passenger with a bad attitude because that means bad ratings. Bad pin drop pax are the MOST likely to have a bad attitude. If they act like it is my fault or seem upset they don't get a ride because I can't afford their bad rating on my account.
> ...


I GOT A WARNING FROM LYFT THAT IN THE PAST MONTH I HAVE CANCELLED 46% OF MY RIDES. I'M STILL HERE!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Retired Senior said:


> I GOT A WARNING FROM LYFT THAT IN THE PAST MONTH I HAVE CANCELLED 46% OF MY RIDES. I'M STILL HERE!


When you say "cancel" do you simply mean rejected pings or actual cancels of rides you have already accepted? Some people say cancel when they mean decline.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

rkozy said:


> When you say "cancel" do you simply mean rejected pings or actual cancels of rides you have already accepted? Some people say cancel when they mean decline.


Hi. It was time for me to stop for the day. My driving was getting sloppy. Just as I was about to go offline Lyft slammed me. I "x"ëd that one and WHAM, hit with another one. I "x"ed out of that one.... sometimes I am hit with up to 20 new would be riders before I can get offline. Sometimes I simply power off the phone. Warnings from Lyft term these to be cancelations. I NEVER accepted them!

This scenario was occurring a few times a week until I started making much better use of the Last Ride feature.


----------



## tothebeach2024 (Sep 25, 2019)

Proud of my 33% acceptance rate! No cancelation in 2+ years. Notices, but that's all.


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

68350 said:


> I have a 10% cancel rate on Uber. Lyft is much less but they won't tell you what your rate is, I've asked. They tell you it's part of your overall acceptance rate calculations... ?? I'll take Lyft over Uber any day, much better tipping experience with my Lyft pax.


 check to see how close you are to reaching your next teir in the lyft rewards menu go to gold or whatever you next teir is and you can see your exceptence rate


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

I hardly ever cancel, but I decline about 99% of lyft trips


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I guess right around about tree fiddy


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

*1 or 2 times…I THROUGHLY VET A OFFER BEFORE I ACCEPT IT, I accept a run,I deliver it on time..*


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

mbd said:


> 0% cancellation
> 100% acceptance rate
> Don't drive late night, so pax 's act normal


👍


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm currently at 5%. I've been as high as 12%. I've never received a nastygram for cancellation rate. Only in cases where I've cancelled several times in a row.


----------



## ojellod (Sep 17, 2020)

dctcmn said:


> Lyft's tutorial page says drivers can cancel 15 times out of every 100 rides. Based on old posts here, that's BS and they start putting you on timeout well before then. I'm wondering how many times other drivers cancel and when they've started getting time outs.
> 
> View attachment 289199
> 
> ...


I almost never cancel, but the thing that I find most frustrating is every time I cancel a ride, my acceptance rate drops by 1%, no matter how many rides I have accepted before that. It then takes my at LEAST 6-8 acceptances in a row to go back up that same 1%. I have a real problem with their math!!!


----------

